

Cold Brew Experiment 2 - Tea Bags in a Jar - philip1209
http://www.brouhaha.io/cold-brew-tea-in-a-jar/

======
warmfuzzykitten
18 tea bags in a pint jar seems a bit much. Or even four. We've been making
"sun tea" for decades this way: Five tea bags dangling from strings in a two-
gallon jar left in a window for 24 hours. Makes a pleasant cold-brewed tea.

